# Help me select a gun and caliber



## lockNload (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok the rifle calibers I currently have are 5.56, 30-30, 30.06, and .22. What caliber has ammo that is widely available and cheap? Something along the lines of $0.10/round. What gun is reliable and costs under $500, preferably $200-300? I know I've described a Ruger 10/22 but this needs better ballistic performance. Something that has the velocity and energy to kill a person at 200m. I was searching online for some new calibers that might fit this bill and thought some people here would have some suggestions, if anything meets this criteria. So far I think the closest thing would be 5.56 about 5 years ago when ammo was only $0.20/round. I'm searching for something that would be fun and cheap to shoot and easy to stockpile.


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 29, 2009)

Of the calibers you mentioned we are still able to get 5.56 at our shop, but it's not typically a $500 rifle. 
30-06 is also still available. Same for 30-30.
Each of those fit's the bill for ballistic performance, but none (typically) in a rifle that is less than $500.

I'm in the search for a 50-300yd "carbine" solution also.
I intended to buy a "lower receiver" and build from there...but the recent investment in a couple 1911's (and emphasis on Pistol Training!) has slowed that process...and the thought of a (cheaper) lever action keeps entering my mind as a short term solution. Plus they're damn fun.
:cool:

Another solution in close to that price range is the various Russian options.
But, I try to buy American...as much as that's possible.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 30, 2009)

Ten cents a round is very limited to rim fire now a days,even if you reload.


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 30, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Ten cents a round is very limited to rim fire now a days,even if you reload.


 

My thoughts exactly! I would look at a .17 hmr but you don't get the punch at 200M that you want!!!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 30, 2009)

How much are you guys paying for surplus 7.62X39mm or 7.62X51mm?


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 30, 2009)

If I'm remembering correctly,
Approximate prices: (cheap wolf brand, or equal)
7.62x39 = $6.00/20
7.62x51 = $13.00/20 (when we had it)
7.62x54 = $7.00/20

.223 = $8.00/20


----------



## x SF med (Apr 30, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> If I'm remembering correctly,
> Approximate prices: (wolf brand, or equal)
> 7.62x39 = $6.00/20
> 7.62x51 = $13.00/20
> ...


 
I wish I could find .308/7.62 NATO at those prices.
I hate you.  In a good way. but, I still hate you.  :doh:


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 30, 2009)

08steeda said:


> My thoughts exactly! I would look at a .17 hmr but you don't get the punch at 200M that you want!!!



.17 wouldn't work, they are about 20 cents a round. 

Saw a shocking figure in sportmansguide, Federal lake city 62 gr. 5.56,  $1/round.  $999.97/1000...............


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 30, 2009)

x SF med said:


> I wish I could find .308/7.62 NATO at those prices.
> I hate you. In a good way. but, I still hate you.


 
The problem is finding it! 
That's approx prices the boss WAS selling at, when he can GET it.
We do sill have lots of .223 though. And the cheap Russian calibers.



HOLLiS said:


> Saw a shocking figure in sportmansguide, Federal lake city 62 gr. 5.56, $1/round. $999.97/1000...............


Holy crap! I guess because it's Federal.
We've got .223 made by PMC(decent) at $439/1000, and WOLF(pretty dirty, but okay) is at something like $379/1000. (and we've LOTS of both.)

ALSO NOTE:

Bushmaster AR-15 (nothing special/no optics) $1599
DPMS AR-15 (basic carbine setup/no optics) $1299
S&W M&P 15 (sweet setup, but no optics) $1899
Mini-14 (target stock/balancer) $1199
Sigma AK's (basic) $999-1199
Used/Beat to Fuck/POS Ak's (yup!) $999
STRIPPED Lower receiver (M&P 15) $239
STRIPPED Lower receiver (DPMS .308) $459
:doh:


----------

